# IE 6.0 Settings to view pages?



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

The first page of APC shows up larger than my display, meaning I have to use the scrollbar to move to the right to see the that part of the page. My windows are maximized so it does not seem to be a question of maximizing. Subsequent pages are sized correctly so I can see the entire page, and no scrollbar is present on screen.

Is there a setting to have IE dynamically resize pages to fit my screen?

Thx


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

What resolution do you use. 

It's also a temp thing possibly due to the contest winning images on the main portal page.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

1024 x 768

It would make sense with the pics.

Thx


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I think its a temp thing. I have the same issue on the home page since the contest info was put there.

I'm using Firefox, 1024x768.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

It is being caused by the pictures of the winning aquariums. I will resize them this weekend and all should be well again.


----------

